
US and France Use the Most Nuclear Energy – Can This Be Changed? - zencash
https://companycompare.co.uk/nuclear-power-stations/
======
wheat1ey
It could, given that it constitutes just under 20% of US power. What do you
mean by changed? Do you mean have other countries utilize more nuclear energy
or do you mean to have US and France reduce their use? Nuclear power has some
nice advantages especially when we are talking about Gen IV reactors such as
drastically reduced, and even re-using existing, nuclear waste as wall as a
greenhouse gas emissions output that is about the same as wind energy.
Renewable energy would be great but these forms of energy also have their own
trade-offs.

------
anfilt
Reactors are fine, just fix some political nonsense and generally
ignorance/misinformation.

There are much bigger issues like coal, and other carbon based fuels.

